
Introducing Ignite for React Native - GantMan
https://shift.infinite.red/ignite-your-mobile-development-32417590ed3e#.550hb5veo
======
siquick
As a beginner of RN, this looks really helpful. Thanks for posting.

------
siquick
You should probably add the _Ask HN:_ tag...

~~~
siquick
i meant Show HN:

..and now im talking to myself...

